# Depression and Effects of Low T



## NihilistFighter (Apr 24, 2020)

There is a lot of confusion out there about the effects of low T. People seem to think that since your T levels decline with age, it is normal (and harmless) to have low T levels. This is not entirely accurate. T levels decline as you hit your late 30s. However, if your T levels fall below a certain level before that age, the effects can be very serious. If you are lucky it will just cause weight gain and low energy. 

If you are someone like me, it will cause severe depression. I've suffered a lot because doctors did not think that my depression could be related to low T. I was on all sorts of medications until one doctor did blood work and found that I had T levels in the 80 to 90 range! 

Since then I have been injecting a small dose of testosterone. It was really helped with my depression. I am not going to say it was a perfect fix because nothing in life is but it really did help. If you suffer from treatment resistant depression, you might want to have your T levels checked.


----------



## mugzy (Apr 25, 2020)

What testosterone level do you feel you need to maintain to combat the depression?


----------



## MikeLilley2020 (Apr 29, 2020)

The causes of many mental disorders lie in the human endocrine system, which produces the hormones necessary for the normal functioning of our body. If one has a hormonal imbalance, physical and mental health is in danger.

Numerous studies have shown that men with low testosterone levels are more disposed to depression. However, few doctors perform complex hormonal level testing of their patients.
Men with hypogonadism going through testosterone replacement therapy have a significantly improved mood and depression syndrome easing.

In 2014, the Department of Neurology and Psychiatry at St. Louis University conducted 16 clinical studies to investigate the connection between low testosterone levels and depression. The researches were conducted using a double-blind placebo-controlled method.

*The results of these studies are as follows:*

- Testosterone is effective in the treatment of depression in men. Testosterone has a positive effect on mood.
- The effects of testosterone have been most noticeable in men younger than 60 years. (No conclusive results have been found on the ability of testosterone to have a positive effect on the mood of older men).
- Men with normal testosterone levels (before treatment) did not show noticeable improvement.


----------



## Jin (Apr 29, 2020)

MikeLilley2020 said:


> The causes of many mental disorders lie in the human endocrine system, which produces the hormones necessary for the normal functioning of our body. If one has a hormonal imbalance, physical and mental health is in danger.
> 
> Numerous studies have shown that men with low testosterone levels are more disposed to depression. However, few doctors perform complex hormonal level testing of their patients.
> Men with hypogonadism going through testosterone replacement therapy have a significantly improved mood and depression syndrome easing.
> ...



When is the sales pitch? Stop teasing us.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 29, 2020)

You have a post about being on Psychotropics too.  Be curious to hear your thoughts on taking those and there effects on your hormone levels.

My guess is that some of the medications you are on are impacting your T levels.   Might be worth exploring if you are treating side effects with testosterone injections as opposed to addressing the root cause of why it ranked.


----------



## MikeLilley2020 (Apr 29, 2020)

Jin said:


> When is the sales pitch? Stop teasing us.



there won't be any sales pitch, I'm not teasing


----------

